# 2007 28Krs For Sale



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

<SOLD>


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Some of you here might be aware of the ongoing issues that my DW has been enduring for the last 6 months; well things are not getting any better so we have to liquidate some of our assets so we can re-tool our toys. We need to get an RV that is user friendly to the physically challanged. Very reluctantly, I need to sell the "Dirt Chariot"; I am looking to get about $18K for her and she is worth every cent. The list of MODS is extensive and she looks like new. Have done maybe 10 trips in two years in her... she needs a new loving home..My 2001 EZGO golf car fits in the front as does my Polaris 800 X2 sportsman. IF interested please email me here..
> Eric


Sorry to hear about your problems. Good luck with the sale and in taking care of the DW's needs.

Mark


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

mswalt said:


> Some of you here might be aware of the ongoing issues that my DW has been enduring for the last 6 months; well things are not getting any better so we have to liquidate some of our assets so we can re-tool our toys. We need to get an RV that is user friendly to the physically challanged. Very reluctantly, I need to sell the "Dirt Chariot"; I am looking to get about $18K for her and she is worth every cent. The list of MODS is extensive and she looks like new. Have done maybe 10 trips in two years in her... she needs a new loving home..My 2001 EZGO golf car fits in the front as does my Polaris 800 X2 sportsman. IF interested please email me here..
> Eric


Sorry to hear about your problems. Good luck with the sale and in taking care of the DW's needs.

Mark
[/quote]

Thanks for the good thoughts.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you selling the OB or the other toys as well?


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

TexanThompsons said:


> Are you selling the OB or the other toys as well?


Selling the OB and both ATV's; the 2000 Yamaha Wolverine is $2k and the 2007 Polaris X2 Sportsman 800 is $6K


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Eric, sorry to hear about this...Hope Missy is doing better.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Some of you here might be aware of the ongoing issues that my DW has been enduring for the last 6 months; well things are not getting any better so we have to liquidate some of our assets so we can re-tool our toys. We need to get an RV that is user friendly to the physically challanged. Very reluctantly, I need to sell the "Dirt Chariot"; I am looking to get about $18K for her and she is worth every cent. The list of MODS is extensive and she looks like new. Have done maybe 10 trips in two years in her... she needs a new loving home..My 2001 EZGO golf car fits in the front as does my Polaris 800 X2 sportsman. IF interested please email me here..
> Eric


Price dropped to $16,500 and I'll throw in a brand new 4000 watt quiet generator.

Some of the Mods:
Alpine speakers inside and JBLs in the garage.
700 watt booster amp with 12" subwoofer located under front cabinet in garage.
Clear "walkin cooler" type curtain seperating the living space from the garage; you can leave the garage open and get no bugs in the living space, plus you can heat or cool the trailer with the garage door open.
Removed the plastic shroud over the propane tanks, relocated them closer to the tongue jack, reduced them to 20# with a new cover and made space for the generator. 
Aluminum wall plate in garage to protect wall from Toys like ATV's or Motorcycles.
Inside door latch on the garage door.
Rear hitch for carrying bikes or cargo rack.
Attwood 3500# electric tongue jack
New 10ply, load range "E", Maxxis M8008 15" tires with polished aluminum wheels.
Bearing Buddies
Axle Flip
TV jack located in outside kitchen compartment with A/B switch for cable/ant or DVD/VCR player.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Eric, Sorry to hear about Missy, but glad to hear you are just rearranging things. Will put out the good word and wish you the best of luck with the sales. I have seen the "chariot" and it is just that, a very nicely cared for and modded trailer. Someone will enjoy her as much as you guys have.

If you guys need anything, please feel free to ask.

See ya soon, Jim


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Some of you here might be aware of the ongoing issues that my DW has been enduring for the last 6 months; well things are not getting any better so we have to liquidate some of our assets so we can re-tool our toys. We need to get an RV that is user friendly to the physically challanged. Very reluctantly, I need to sell the "Dirt Chariot"; I am looking to get about $18K for her and she is worth every cent. The list of MODS is extensive and she looks like new. Have done maybe 10 trips in two years in her... she needs a new loving home..My 2001 EZGO golf car fits in the front as does my Polaris 800 X2 sportsman. IF interested please email me here..
> Eric


Price dropped to $16,500 and I'll throw in a brand new 4000 watt quiet generator.

Some of the Mods:
Alpine speakers inside and JBLs in the garage.
700 watt booster amp with 12" subwoofer located under front cabinet in garage.
Clear "walkin cooler" type curtain seperating the living space from the garage; you can leave the garage open and get no bugs in the living space, plus you can heat or cool the trailer with the garage door open.
Removed the plastic shroud over the propane tanks, relocated them closer to the tongue jack, reduced them to 20# with a new cover and made space for the generator. 
Aluminum wall plate in garage to protect wall from Toys like ATV's or Motorcycles.
Inside door latch on the garage door.
Rear hitch for carrying bikes or cargo rack.
Attwood 3500# electric tongue jack
New 10ply, load range "E", Maxxis M8008 15" tires with polished aluminum wheels.
Bearing Buddies
Axle Flip
TV jack located in outside kitchen compartment with A/B switch for cable/ant or DVD/VCR player.
[/quote]

Price down to $15,750 ....I plan to put in in RV trader and other sites in the next couple weeks @ $15950
Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Some of you here might be aware of the ongoing issues that my DW has been enduring for the last 6 months; well things are not getting any better so we have to liquidate some of our assets so we can re-tool our toys. We need to get an RV that is user friendly to the physically challanged. Very reluctantly, I need to sell the "Dirt Chariot"; I am looking to get about $18K for her and she is worth every cent. The list of MODS is extensive and she looks like new. Have done maybe 10 trips in two years in her... she needs a new loving home..My 2001 EZGO golf car fits in the front as does my Polaris 800 X2 sportsman. IF interested please email me here..
> Eric


Price dropped to $16,500 and I'll throw in a brand new 4000 watt quiet generator.

Some of the Mods:
Alpine speakers inside and JBLs in the garage.
700 watt booster amp with 12" subwoofer located under front cabinet in garage.
Clear "walkin cooler" type curtain seperating the living space from the garage; you can leave the garage open and get no bugs in the living space, plus you can heat or cool the trailer with the garage door open.
Removed the plastic shroud over the propane tanks, relocated them closer to the tongue jack, reduced them to 20# with a new cover and made space for the generator. 
Aluminum wall plate in garage to protect wall from Toys like ATV's or Motorcycles.
Inside door latch on the garage door.
Rear hitch for carrying bikes or cargo rack.
Attwood 3500# electric tongue jack
New 10ply, load range "E", Maxxis M8008 15" tires with polished aluminum "M/B Motoring" wheels.
Bearing Buddies
Axle Flip
TV jack located in outside kitchen compartment with A/B switch for cable/ant or DVD/VCR player.
[/quote]

Price down to $15,750 ....I plan to put in in RV trader and other sites in the next couple weeks @ $15950
Eric
[/quote]

Throwing in a 10,000# Weight Distrbution hitch & the brand new 4000 watt generator.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Some of you here might be aware of the ongoing issues that my DW has been enduring for the last 6 months; well things are not getting any better so we have to liquidate some of our assets so we can re-tool our toys. We need to get an RV that is user friendly to the physically challanged. Very reluctantly, I need to sell the "Dirt Chariot"; I am looking to get about $18K for her and she is worth every cent. The list of MODS is extensive and she looks like new. Have done maybe 10 trips in two years in her... she needs a new loving home..My 2001 EZGO golf car fits in the front as does my Polaris 800 X2 sportsman. IF interested please email me here..
> Eric


Price dropped to $16,500 and I'll throw in a brand new 4000 watt quiet generator.

Some of the Mods:
Alpine speakers inside and JBLs in the garage.
Clear "walkin cooler" type curtain seperating the living space from the garage; you can leave the garage open and get no bugs in the living space, plus you can heat or cool the trailer with the garage door open.
Removed the plastic shroud over the propane tanks, relocated them closer to the tongue jack, reduced them to 20# with a new cover and made space for the generator. 
Aluminum wall plate in garage to protect wall from Toys like ATV's or Motorcycles.
Inside door latch on the garage door.
Rear hitch for carrying bikes or cargo rack.
Attwood 3500# electric tongue jack
New 10ply, load range "E", Maxxis M8008 15" tires with polished aluminum "M/B Motoring" wheels.
Bearing Buddies
Axle Flip
TV jack located in outside kitchen compartment with A/B switch for cable/ant or DVD/VCR player.
[/quote]

Price down to $15,750 ....I plan to put in in RV trader and other sites in the next couple weeks @ $15950
Eric
[/quote]

Throwing in a 10,000# Weight Distrbution Tow-Right hitch & the brand new 4000 watt generator.
[/quote]

PRICE DOWN TO $14950 including generator and weight distribution hitch...this is a steal!!
Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

I've listed the Outback on Ebay:
CLICK TO SEE LISTING


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

I've relisted it with pictures of the Kitchen included:
CLICK:
Best deal on an Outback


----------

